# The worst rat scare of my life.



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

So i woke up. check on the girls Coco is out runnin. thats fine. I open my closet. Its a mess. I look down. Cotton candy machine is upside down and stickin out is a littlee patch of a black and white animal. Iwasnt sure if it was real. I pet it. Feels like fur. I think. I realize "omg it is coco squished! I think she is dead.I freak and chuck the cotton candy machine. It turned out to be a stuffed animals leg.
wow.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

What a nightmare!! 8O


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

that's awful but I'm glad it's ok!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh, that would problably have given me a heartattack!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

its funny to hear about now but i bet your heart was in your throat ready to greet the world at the time. ahhh, rats... you can bet coco was probably watching and laughing at you too. in fact i bet she arranged the whole thing... coco: "withhold those treats i know you have stashed will ya... well! mua ha ha ha!"


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, Im Glad is wasnt Coco.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

that reminds me of the other night. My mom has a cat who for some reasons love's its prey not feasts on it. Anyways I was paranoid anyways and the whole day i was sparaying him with a water bottle if he came near the cage. where in reality he stiffed and groomed fiona when he got close. haha anyways I had a dream that I woke up and the cat had somehow opened the cage and all i could see of fiona was a tail that was hanging out of the rats mouth. I woke up crying and had to go play with her right as i woke up. lol


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm sure she did. It was perfectly set up to look like her little body...

Awwww, i tried to trust my cat, because shes sweet and old and diabetiic and loves to watch her littlee rat friends(they dont fear her, thye greet her), bu i saw one swat at the cage and now they get supervised visits thru the cage only.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

When my Mewmew was still with us he almost killed one of my girls. I came home one day to my mom saying,

"It was an acident! She got lose and you know how cats are."

I looked at her like she was drunk and had her explain everything from the top. My Teka was in her cage just lying there like she was dead and I new I had to act fast! I checked her over and was VERY surprised to find NO wounds! 8O I stayed up all night making her eat dried oatmeal and drink water. My mom had come in and tried to make me let my brother "put her out of her pain" and I nearly clobberd them both!! In the morning she was halve back to her old self and my mom and brother couldn't beleive she lived. After all that she lived to be a good 2+ years with no health problems!  

But Mewmew got a good couple of flicks on the nose and after that he would run away from the rats! lol :lol: The sad part though is he started to catch birds.  He only lived to be about 5 years old though because we had to move and he was staying at a friends and got....eaten.    RIP Mewmew


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

WHAT! Eaten! How in the world did that Happen!?!?!?!?
What ate it?!?!?!?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

You know about the Mystery Spot here in Santa Cruz? It's in a forested area and god knows what up lives there. So he could have been caught by a bobcat, couger or even a dog....


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Whats the Mystery Spot?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Google it.  :wink: That will get you more info than I could tell you.

And he wasn't AT the Mystery Spot but near it. Just so you know.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I looked it up, http://www.mysteryspot.com/index.shtml .


This is Like Gravity is messed up? Is this what you were talking about?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

how strange. I didn't really see any information about animals but i'll keep looking into it lol


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I dunno, its most likely the wrong thing. 
You'll have to find the site or whatever it is.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

That's the place!! If you can you should go there. It's wierd, in a cool way. I went there once. I don't remember very much though.

My friend lives about 2 miles away from there.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

well I read that people get headaches on the tour, and that makes me a bit nervous. I wonder if the people who work there are damaging their health in any way.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Shrugs*

Why don't you go there and ask them? :wink:


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

LOL tricky


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sky14 said:


> *Shrugs*
> 
> Why don't you go there and ask them? :wink:





MopyDream44 said:


> LOL tricky


*droped jaw*

Me?! You mean me!? 8O I'm inocent! *Cute puppy eyes and sweet smile*

:lol: LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

